# When do I start charging my boarder for her foal?



## ChristyMarie82 (Apr 20, 2012)

So, my boarder (my only boarder right now) has three horses here - and the pregnant mare just gave birth to a gorgeous foal tonight!!  So...my question is...when do I start charging board for the foal, too?  When it's weaned?!  

Thanks!!


----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 21, 2012)

In my mind, it would depend how much work/supplies you are putting into it. 
If they are stalled and you are adding extra bedding, charge for that. Same goes for hay, grain, ect. I would start charging full board at weaning (when it requires its own stall), and right now, just charge for any extra expense/work it will cause you.
Hopefully that made sense and is useful!


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been doing boarding and leasing and training for over 30 years now.  In all professional establishments and that should include you as you are charging board, you should be charging the boarder for mare and foal care. The cost of feeding the mare has increased because of the increased intake and special feed being provided before the due date and especially in the last trimester.

Mare care is paid above and beyond the original board since you now have to have eyes in the back of your head keeping a look out for anything abnormal.  Fever, leaking of vulva, discharge of vulva, sagging , tearing of teats, anything that could potentially cause undo harm or stress to the pregnant mare.  That being said, depending on where you are located either US or CAN.  a daily fee of 3-5 dollars in average situations.  Higher end stables and professional broodmare establishments may charge higher.

You also have to consider that the mare is now urinating a lot more and needing more bedding and more frequent changes.  That is what the extra cost will entail as well.

When the foal is born, there is the added cost of extra bedding again and frequent changes to keep it and the mother dry and clean.  The cost should reflect this as well.  This cost is then added to the original 3-5 dollars by as much as double.  Your mare and foal care would then be 6-10 dollars per day.  You really should not be under 10 when there are two animals.  The baby will be eating foal ration within days to a few weeks.  At that time you then need the foal feeder to keep mom out of the baby food.

All this being said, an example would be:  normal horse board - 250.00            250.00
                                                                   added mare care @4/day/30D/Mth -120.00
                                                                   added foal care   @4/day/30D/Mth -120.00
TOTAL CARE FOR  BOTH THE ANIMALS SHOULD BE AT LEAST                               490.00

I certainly hope this will help enable you to make at least a professionally informed decision as to what you would like to charge the boarder.  Too often, the NICE Stable/Person ends up losing money on the agreement and then losing the border and too often a friend.  Try to make sure also that your intent is to have an agreement written up before the foal is born and then discuss the contract with the owner.  This makes for less potential harmful feed back and very hurt feelings.

Good Luck and God Bless
Michele/Hidden Oaks Farm


----------

